# HELP! LR3 all of a sudden not importing my photos, and I have done nothing to it!!



## mc1979 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, so all of a sudden I can't import photos, it gives me the message "The following files could not be imported because they could not be read" 

My files are in .NEF format. I have had NO problems importing. As far as I know I haven't changed anything! I went to the help center and in their description under importing I see this: 

[h=4]File format exceptions[/h]Lightroom does not support the following types of files: 32-bit images; PNG; Adobe Illustrator®; Nikon scanner NEF; files with dimensions greater than 65,000 pixels per side or larger than 512 megapixels


I have tried both of my cards, it does it on both. Also, I JUST imported some of the files off of these cards a week ago, but didn't import all of them. Went to import the rest tonight and this is what I get.
I don't get it because it has always read these files.




WTH??? is Nikon Scanner NEF different than just NEF?


----------



## SurfCityJohn (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes.  Nikon scanner NEF is different from Nikon Camera RAW NEF.  Why Nikon chose to call them both NEF is beyond me.

When you import, are you just creating a link to where they are currently located or having LR3 move them to some other location?  If you are moving them, is the destination storage full?


----------



## SurfCityJohn (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, just asked a friend.  He mentioned purging your cache.  Preferences > File Handling > Camera Raw Cache settings > Purge Cache

See if that works.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 28, 2011)

No, I'm not moving them.. I just hit import and it have never had a problem. When I click Import, it brings up all the photos that are on my card like usual, I can see them. But when I select and hit import I am now getting this message. So if it were my cards or card reader I don't see how it would even show them at all. 

I did what your friend suggested. When i hit clear cache, no other box comes up, and I can't tell if it is actually clearing the cache. .But it didn't help


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have also just installed the updates seeing if that helped and it has not.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I think I may have figured out the problem! I was looking to where I was importing to other than LR, and it was just under USERS. I don't know if I changed that somehow, but I changed it to the link that has user/ and my name.. and when I hit import it worked! Switched it back to just plain users, and it didn't work.


----------



## SurfCityJohn (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice!  Glad you got it all worked out!!!


----------

